# Disk usage %100 in Kontakt



## fustrun (May 13, 2018)

Hey guys!

So i have recently upgraded my PC to the following specs I7 8700k 64GB RAM and disks as follows 128GB 860 EVO (OS and Cubase), 500GB samsung 960 NVMe pro SSD (Heavy Libraries), 3TB Hitachi drive 7200 RPM (2nd drive for heavy libraries), and two WD RED 3TB disks 5400RPM for all the rest of the libraries.

Now i have upgraded my machine so i could stop freezing tracks and stop from my disk usage to get to %100 however after a brand new PC upgrade i ran into this problem again and i thought that more RAM could basically solve this issue (RAM is at only %50).

I use many libraries in the projects and the heaviest one being loaded from the SSD (Orchestral), i have set my General preload buffer to 60k and it has helped but i still have them in times .. what are possible solutions i can have?


----------



## dtcomposer (May 13, 2018)

Any more I think you just need all your libraries on SSD drives, personally. I'd buy as many as you can afford and just transfer everything over. If you really want to eliminate any issues you could always go with a slave as well to unlock more CPU power.


----------



## fustrun (May 13, 2018)

My CPU is at a cozy %50 i am not sure the issue is at that end.


----------



## Mattzart (May 13, 2018)

Have you dusted out your PC recently? Just wanna get the obvious question out of the way first, ha.

What SATA cables are you running from the drives to MOBO? Could you possibly be using like a SATA 2 for SATA 3 drive? Not sure if that could cause the bottleneck but it comes to mind.


----------



## Killiard (May 13, 2018)

Have you told Windows Defender to ignore your sample drives?

And what do you have your preload buffer set to in Kontakt?


----------



## fustrun (May 13, 2018)

The PC is brand new including case so no dust, i used a few cables that came with my MOBO, how do i check if they are SATA 2 or 3 (i never knew they were different .. are you sure they are?).
Windows defender is disabled and so is my antivirus program aswell.
Preload buffer is set globally to 60KB.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 13, 2018)

If it's a brand new PC you got SATA3, nothing to worry there.


----------



## fustrun (May 13, 2018)

Yeah but i used some old cables aswell, ssre there really aata 2 a nd sata 3 cables? I never heared about that .. regardless any morw ideas?


----------



## fretti (May 13, 2018)

fustrun said:


> regardless any morw ideas?


Buy a Mac?!
Nah just kiddin (please don‘t hate me, really bad joke I know), maybe you could list some of the libraries where this happens the most (CSS, HZ Strings etc. Or so). Maybe the problem lays in the software or distribution of Kontakt etc. Instances in Cubase and not your Hardware?!
Could be that experts like @EvilDragon can help you better if they know if it is a specific/are specific libraries or not...


----------



## tmhuud (May 13, 2018)

Cables shouldn’t matter.


----------



## dzilizzi (May 13, 2018)

Actually cables can matter. But only if they are bad or going bad. 

The 7200 RPM drives are okay, but I would get rid of those 5400 RPM drives unless they are just storing stuff you don't use. I'm also not sure how well the red drives work for this - aren't they server drives? 

How full are your drives? I don't know that SSD's require the same amount of empty space as HDD's, but you need enough usually to make temp files with them. I find I have issues like this when my drives are too full, even if there is empty space. The old rule of thumb was leave 30% free, but that was before all this huge TB drives.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 13, 2018)

dzilizzi said:


> How full are your drives? I don't know that SSD's require the same amount of empty space as HDD's, but you need enough usually to make temp files with them. I find I have issues like this when my drives are too full, even if there is empty space. The old rule of thumb was leave 30% free, but that was before all this huge TB drives.



If an SSD is just used for reading (as in streaming sample libraries), they can be chock-full, no problem.


----------



## fustrun (May 13, 2018)

i have plenty of space left on all mechanical drives, i have a %100 disk read on a kontakt instance that reads samples from the NVMe SSD (Read benchmark scores 3000 960 samsung EVO PRO 500GB) the library is 8Dio - Majestica so i thought it might be some configuration issues.


----------



## pderbidge (May 13, 2018)

I interpreted your issue as you getting a disk full message. Is that the issue? If so then you just need to clean out all of your temp files and possibly look into lessening the amount of swap files/ page filing that Windows allocates to the hard drive.
First look up how to clean your temp files for your version of OS and see if that helps.

If I misunderstood your issue I'm sorry.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 13, 2018)

fustrun said:


> i have plenty of space left on all mechanical drives, i have a %100 disk read on a kontakt instance that reads samples from the NVMe SSD (Read benchmark scores 3000 960 samsung EVO PRO 500GB) the library is 8Dio - Majestica so i thought it might be some configuration issues.



Ahem, 8dio and their unoptimized libraries... How many voices is that instance of Kontakt playing?


----------



## EvilDragon (May 13, 2018)

pderbidge said:


> I interpreted your issue as you getting a disk full message. Is that the issue?



No that's not the issue here. This is disk overload (reading speed cannot catch up with demand set up by Kontakt). OP's RAM is at 50% so there's no relation to swap file either.


----------



## fustrun (May 14, 2018)

Ok so Majestica peaks at around 100 voices on the heaviest part of the track .. but i noticed that two simple ARK stac patches in a single instance peak at *400* voices! that is definitely an overkill .. what is the average that i should keep instruments at?


----------



## EvilDragon (May 14, 2018)

There's no average. Different libraries have patches of different complexity, so this will impact CPU/disk usage differently.


----------



## Will Blackburn (May 14, 2018)

Assuming you have done the tune ups in the steinberg article already given its a fresh windows setup? Also worth using driver booster to double check your drivers are up to date and then run latencymon. Hd audio drivers, Windows defender and that malicious software thing gave me realtime conflicts like this so i uninstalled them completely which made a big difference. Just use malwarebytes instead. Also do you use asio guard and use the steinberg power plan? 

https://www.steinberg.net/en/suppor...ails/kb_show/optimizing-windows-for-daws.html


----------



## EvilDragon (May 14, 2018)

wcb123 said:


> Assuming you have done the tune ups in the steinberg article already given its a fresh windows setup?



None of these have any influence on disk performance AFAIK.


(Also, disabling HyperThreading is such a stupid recommendation I won't even go into it. Perhaps only if you're a Cubase user because Reaper has no problems with HyperThreading for example... in fact it uses it to its advantage.)


----------



## ckiraly (May 14, 2018)

Do you have indexing turned off on your drives?


----------



## lux (May 14, 2018)

Ok, I had this same thing until I simply switched to SSD. Check Windows Update, its such a disk hog. Problem is that you hardly can turn it off. One solution is setting your connection as a paid one (in the settings->wifi), but I found that you often still find the Wupdate process active. And its sucks the life out of your hard disk. You can disable manually this process when you turn your computer on, but Windows 10 set it back to active after a while.

Windows update in my case was the real nightmare. Other things had very little effect. Based on my experience the SSD switch makes the real difference.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 14, 2018)

lux said:


> And its sucks the life out of your hard disk.



Only matters for the OS drive (even then it's not really THAT horrible, at least not over here) - if sample libraries are on separate drives, no problem there.


But OP is using a very fast NVMe drive, it's not WU.


----------



## lux (May 14, 2018)

Right, it was the OS drive, it was really horrible in my case, probably the disk wasn't that performing as well so that didn't help. Anyway, switching to SSD has been instant happyness.


----------



## Will Blackburn (May 14, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> (Also, disabling HyperThreading is such a stupid recommendation I won't even go into it. Perhaps only if you're a Cubase user because Reaper has no problems with HyperThreading for example... in fact it uses it to its advantage.)



It's not as stupid as you might think, some get performance gains with it off others don't. I saw performance increase with it off despite having a 12 core machine. Although when i started using ASIO Guard and projects got larger it was better with it on. Guy here adamant reaper is better with it off. 

https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=127608


----------



## Will Blackburn (May 14, 2018)

lux said:


> Right, it was the OS drive, it was really horrible in my case, probably the disk wasn't that performing as well so that didn't help. Anyway, switching to SSD has been instant happyness.



What ssd have you put in for C drive?


----------



## EvilDragon (May 14, 2018)

wcb123 said:


> Guy here adamant reaper is better with it off.



Well, with HT enabled Reaper performs much better over here. I see no reason why we would just leave the additional power in the CPU locked away, really. Reaper considers each logical core as a separate CPU, and is smart about not putting the main audio thread on a HTd core. No problems there.

HT had issues early on (cca 2007-2008), especially at the very lowest latencies (OS-side thread scheduling issues, which might still be there to certain extent), but times have mostly changed. If you're not using latencies below 128 samples, feel free to leave HT on. At least for Reaper.


----------



## lux (May 14, 2018)

wcb123 said:


> What ssd have you put in for C drive?



Crucial MX500 1Tb. It works pretty good.


----------



## fustrun (May 14, 2018)

Hey Guys!

So i might have been a little quick to judge because after a few playbacks the deopouts stop and it happens only during the first few playbacks .. so i am guessing its fine, has anyone experienced the same? asking out of curiosity.

Thank you all for your replies!


----------



## Will Blackburn (May 14, 2018)

fustrun said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> So i might have been a little quick to judge because after a few playbacks the deopouts stop and it happens only during the first few playbacks .. so i am guessing its fine, has anyone experienced the same? asking out of curiosity.
> 
> Thank you all for your replies!



Are you purging samples in kontakt?


----------



## DavidY (May 14, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> HT had issues early on (cca 2007-2008), especially at the very lowest latencies (OS-side thread scheduling issues, which might still be there to certain extent), but times have mostly changed. If you're not using latencies below 128 samples, feel free to leave HT on. At least for Reaper.


It seems the Steinberg recommendation to turn off HT only applies to old versions of their software too.


> 6. Disable Hyper-Threading if your CPU supports it (e.g. Intel i7) *and you use older sequencer versions than Cubase 7 and Nuendo 6*


----------



## Will Blackburn (May 14, 2018)

DavidY said:


> It seems the Steinberg recommendation to turn off HT only applies to old versions of their software too.



They updated the article. It's been around for over a decade. If you don't want to test HT don't do it. But maybe just read the countless threads, including the one i just posted, with cubase users who have benefited with it off. Even now, a few years and versions on i can task manager performance and clearly see that cubase is not using the other cores efficiently. I did post that article because every cubase user should be following those steps on a fresh windows install 100pc. Every daw user should be who understands windows.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 14, 2018)

Yeh Cubase might still be inefficient in thread assignment. Reaper isn't.


----------



## Manaberry (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi there.

Sorry for the necropost but it's exactly the good topic.
I'm having Kontakt (6.2) doing weird disk spikes. It's been a while already but now that I have a monster CPU, the bug should have gone (18 cores @ 4.4 GHz) Even with the preload size at its max, it behaves exactly the same.
When it reaches 100%, sounds are somehow killed, articulations are reset, etc...
It seems to happen only in VEP.

Here is a quick video that speaks for itself


How can I fix that sh*t?


----------



## easyrider (Jan 8, 2020)

fustrun said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> So i have recently upgraded my PC to the following specs I7 8700k 64GB RAM and disks as follows 128GB 860 EVO (OS and Cubase), 500GB samsung 960 NVMe pro SSD (Heavy Libraries), 3TB Hitachi drive 7200 RPM (2nd drive for heavy libraries), and two WD RED 3TB disks 5400RPM for all the rest of the libraries.
> 
> ...



Why are you using WD Red drives? They are NAS server drives designed to be on 24/7

Also why have you such a tiny OS drive?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 8, 2020)

Yes, don't use WD Red drives. Use SSDs.

Having a monster CPU doesn't mean much if your drive is being overworked and cannot cope with streaming demands from the CPU (number of voices).


----------



## navilnav (Jan 8, 2020)

I had this problem yesterday and I used only kontakt instances solved the problem


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 8, 2020)

If you can't afford all SSD's, at least get drives with 7200 RPM. I put a lot of my less used/smaller/low CPU libraries on 7200 RPM drives with no issues using Kontakt.


----------



## robgb (Jan 8, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> There's no average. Different libraries have patches of different complexity, so this will impact CPU/disk usage differently.


Ain't that the truth. I find that Spitfire libraries tend to be very hard on my CPU and RAM. They don't want to let go when I try to delete the track they're on, or shut down my DAW. Don't have this problem with any other libraries.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 8, 2020)

SFA libs aren't as bad as OT libs, tho in both those metrics...


----------



## Manaberry (Jan 12, 2020)

No one has any idea about my problem? I'm exhausted of having Kontakt dropping out voices for no reason with disk peaks even with an nvme SSD, all samples loaded in a ton of RAM, managed by a monster CPU...

I'm gonna try a legacy version of Kontakt, but NI does not reply to any support ticket. They fired the whole support team hehe.


----------



## unclecheeks (Jan 12, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> No one has any idea about my problem? I'm exhausted of having Kontakt dropping out voices for no reason with disk peaks even with an nvme SSD, all samples loaded in a ton of RAM, managed by a monster CPU...
> 
> I'm gonna try a legacy version of Kontakt, but NI does not reply to any support ticket. They fired the whole support team hehe.



I think that’s probably your best bet - maybe start stepping down versions from what you have to see if it fixes it. I recently had to downgrade from latest 6.2.1 to 6.2.0 because it was hanging my host when I try to quit or open a different session. Hopefully you keep your old installers around, NI certainly doesn’t make it easy these days! Or if you have an older backup of your system, you could just copy the plugin files from there. Good luck!


----------



## Manaberry (Jan 19, 2020)

Impossible to get the previous installers. I'm pretty much f*cked.
I can't even play 5 patches of CSS without having sounds dropped out and articulation reset.


----------



## unclecheeks (Jan 19, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> Impossible to get the previous installers. I'm pretty much f*cked.
> I can't even play 5 patches of CSS without having sounds dropped out and articulation reset.



Have you tried contacting NI support? I’ve received installers from them for products that were not available online (acoustic refractions in my case), they should be able to send you a link. What version of Kontakt are you trying to roll back to?


----------



## 2chris (Jan 19, 2020)

I helped a friend fix a similar issue, and I had almost the exact issue caused by something else entirely. I would start by updating your video card drivers, and any onboard mobo drivers for things like onboard audio, chipset, network and, Bluetooth, WiFi, etc. If it’s a custom pc, go to the mobo company site for that exact board and start going down their installer list. If it’s a dell or something, look up the model and down load the drivers under the oem’s support area. 

I also suggest stopping all non essential apps via task manager, or run in safe mode as a worst case. Make sure your main audio card is using the most up to date ASIO driver and that you dont see any issues or warnings under the system panel.

My friend’s issue was his video card driver which was solved after the update, and also an RGB LED lighting app that was hurting performance. My issue was solved after updating my chipset driver, updating my native instruments sound card firmware, and changing latency settings.

The last thing is make sure it’s not related to pre fetch in windows. I’ve had computers get stuck during drive indexing and the ms service will destroy performance and show 100% disk usage at random intervals, and those intervals are when that indexing service starts.


----------



## Manaberry (Jan 19, 2020)

Hello @2chris
Thanks for your reply.

This is a custom PC and everything has been carefully optimized.

The problem persist with both AMD and NVIDIA GPU, tested with up to 6-month-old drivers.
The problem still persist with a new motherboard and new CPU. So, it should not be related to any hardware at some point.
Onboard audio chipset is disabled. No wifi chipset. No Bluetooth except the little dongle for my mouse (not related to my problem.)

All background apps are disabled. MSI routine has been applied to the GPU. PreFetch is off, and a bunch of other useless windows processes are disabled.

My Apollo has the very last driver and firmware.

Again, there is absolutely no disk activity when the issue is happening.

Here is another example from Cubase this time.
See how fast the voices are killed.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 20, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> Hello @2chris
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> This is a custom PC and everything has been carefully optimized.
> ...





what disk is that library on?


----------



## Manaberry (Jan 20, 2020)

Disk F on the video. Libraries from disk G behave the same as F. And vice versa.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 20, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> Disk F on the video. Libraries from disk G behave the same as F. And vice versa.




I meant specs...


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 20, 2020)

Yeah, which drive (vendor, model) is "Disk F"?


----------



## Manaberry (Jan 20, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I meant specs...



My bad, my brain melted.

F: Samsung SSD 860 EVO 2TB
G: Samsung SSD 960 EVO 1TB
C: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 500GB


----------



## easyrider (Jan 20, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> My bad, my brain melted.
> 
> F: Samsung SSD 860 EVO 2TB
> G: Samsung SSD 960 EVO 1TB
> C: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 500GB




Have you run samsung magician on them?









Samsung Magician Software Download | Samsung Semiconductor Global


Samsung Magician software is designed to help you manage your Samsung SSD with a simple, intuitive user interface. Download files & find supported models.




www.samsung.com


----------



## Manaberry (Jan 20, 2020)

Here is my lovely SSDs from Samsung Magician.


----------



## 2chris (Jan 20, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> Hello @2chris
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> This is a custom PC and everything has been carefully optimized.
> ...




Yikes. I was hoping it was something easy.

Here are some more things to try...


Different RAM timings? 
BIOS update?
Did you really try killing everything in task manager like I said? Something could be triggering a disk event once disk usage goes up so much.
Have you tried this in a different DAW? 
Try Kontakt standalone. Are you using latest Kontakt 64? Allowing proper RAM utilization?
If you have an extra drive, if nothing else works, maybe it's time to try doing a fresh Window 10 install. Don't mess with your main drive because it's too much work you've already done to setup and authorize everything, just get an image form MS, run the trial of Win 10 Pro, and let Native Access get Kontakt and nothing else. Try one library and see if it's happening on a fresh install.
I will think on this more, and give another suggestion if something else comes to mind. If none of this work, I want to say I suspect your mobo more than the drives themselves. It's so rare that I have SSD issues, and especially Samsung.


----------



## Manaberry (Jan 20, 2020)

2chris said:


> Yikes. I was hoping it was something easy.
> 
> Here are some more things to try...
> 
> ...




- I've done some test with the RAM already. CL18-16-15 = same behavior.
- BIOS is already the latest (the mobo is 2 weeks old, the issue is sitting there for months.) With the previous mobo, it was also the latest. Again, this is not the mobo for sure.
- The task manager is empty. Nothing starts except what's needed to produce music.
- Kontakt standalone or plugin version behaves the same. I'm using the latest version of Kontakt. I've contacted NI to get legacy versions of the software.
- Having a preload size of 6kb or 240kb doesn't solve the issue. Purged or unpurged samples also.
- I'm sure it's not disk related because nothing shows disk activity except Kontakt. (Why the fck Kontakt would use the disk if the preload size is set to 240kb and every samples are loaded into the memory?)

I'm finishing a project first and I will buy a new system SSD (970, I wanted a faster system disk for quite a while now) and reinstall everything from scratch (gonna takes a full day to redo all the windows tweaks haha)

Thank you very much for your time and help. Appreciated! I'm starting to believe that only a fresh installation of my OS will resolve this issue : (


----------



## 2chris (Jan 20, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> - I've done some test with the RAM already. CL18-16-15 = same behavior.
> - BIOS is already the latest (the mobo is 2 weeks old, the issue is sitting there for months.) With the previous mobo, it was also the latest. Again, this is not the mobo for sure.
> - The task manager is empty. Nothing starts except what's needed to produce music.
> - Kontakt standalone or plugin version behaves the same. I'm using the latest version of Kontakt. I've contacted NI to get legacy versions of the software.
> ...



If you're buying a new drive, go with an NVME this time around. I have had amazing luck with the HP NVME drives for cheap with solid performance, but obviously Samsung is the best.

I have a NZXT Kracken X62 water cooler (I thought I saw NZXT software on there), and it came with lots of monitoring software. While quiet and well performing, the CAM software has done some funky stuff. Make sure that if you have any fan profile software that you consider teaks or removal of that as well. 

I think a fresh install is a must considering how far you have gone if none of this is working. Have you tried on-board audio to see if that causes the some spike when you run kontakt? I'm grasping at straws here because if you know for a fact your samples are loading into ram and you're getting a huge spike like that, it's crazy.

Did NI give any kind of support when you started a ticket? Surely they must have heard of this.


----------



## mscp (Jan 20, 2020)

2chris said:


> If you're buying a new drive, go with an NVME this time around. I have had amazing luck with the HP NVME drives for cheap with solid performance, but obviously Samsung is the best.
> 
> I have a NZXT Kracken X62 water cooler (I thought I saw NZXT software on there), and it came with lots of monitoring software. While quiet and well performing, the CAM software has done some funky stuff. Make sure that if you have any fan profile software that you consider teaks or removal of that as well.
> 
> ...



I don't own CSS but Kontakt disk spikes can occur with NVMEs too - depending on the library and setup.

It is crazy that you're experiencing spikes with Cinematic libraries since they go easy on HDDs. Do you own any Spitfire library?

Also, have a look at Kontakt, under "expert". There's a tab there that shows how Kontakt behaves in real time...things like DFD streaming, etc...Check the info while playing the library.


----------



## 2chris (Jan 20, 2020)

Phil81 said:


> I don't own CSS but Kontakt disk spikes can occur with NVMEs too - depending on the library and setup.
> 
> It is crazy that you're experiencing spikes with Cinematic libraries since they go easy on HDDs. Do you own any Spitfire library?
> 
> Also, have a look at Kontakt, under "expert". There's a tab there that shows how Kontakt behaves in real time...things like DFD streaming, etc...Check the info while playing the library.


This is true. I'm not offering NVME as a solution so much as something that could help because of it's increased bus spead. SATA3 vs NVME is quite a difference.

You make a good point for @Manaberry because CSS is not a resource hog.

Nice tip on the "expert" tab. I will check that out.


----------



## mscp (Jan 20, 2020)

2chris said:


> This is true. I'm not offering NVME as a solution so much as something that could help because of it's increased bus spead. SATA3 vs NVME is quite a difference.
> 
> You make a good point for @Manaberry because CSS is not a resource hog.
> 
> Nice tip on the "expert" tab. I will check that out.



I think I have a case with the Mondays, haha. I thought you were the one experiencing the issue.


----------



## 2chris (Jan 20, 2020)

Phil81 said:


> I think I have a case with the Mondays, haha. I thought you were the one experiencing the issue.


Yeah, in the words of the philosopher Shaggy - it wasn't me.

I will keep your Kontakt tip for the expert area in mind however.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (May 10, 2020)

Hmmm. I've been having this issue this morning. Red 100% Disk usage in Kontakt. Thought my Hard drive was dying because the samples loaded much slower than usual, but I tried my samples from my M.2 SSD drive and they're behaving similarly. 
Gonna update graphics card drivers and see what happens.


----------



## Pando (May 12, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> I'm finishing a project first and I will buy a new system SSD (970, I wanted a faster system disk for quite a while now) and reinstall everything from scratch (gonna takes a full day to redo all the windows tweaks haha)
> 
> Thank you very much for your time and help. Appreciated! I'm starting to believe that only a fresh installation of my OS will resolve this issue : (



Did you resolve your issue?


----------



## Manaberry (May 12, 2020)

Pando said:


> Did you resolve your issue?



Nope : <


----------



## Pando (May 12, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> Nope : <



Try running userbenchmark.com and see if it can tell you something that's out of spec with your system. I'm running i7-8086K on a Gigabyte mobo with 3200MHz RAM, and it found that I could do some memory optimization in BIOS that helped tremendously with dropouts.

Also when a large number of libraries are running and a lot of them have scripting, it may be necessary to increase your buffer size. I often run 32-64 byte buffers when recording tracks, but I have to increase to 128 or even 256 bytes if there are multiple heavy legato tracks, otherwise I hear some spikes when the CPU can't process the audio fast enough.


----------



## Manaberry (May 12, 2020)

Pando said:


> Try running userbenchmark.com and see if it can tell you something that's out of spec with your system. I'm running i7-8086K on a Gigabyte mobo with 3200MHz RAM, and it found that I could do some memory optimization in BIOS that helped tremendously with dropouts.
> 
> Also when a large number of libraries are running and a lot of them have scripting, it may be necessary to increase your buffer size. I often run 32-64 byte buffers when recording tracks, but I have to increase to 128 or even 256 bytes if there are multiple heavy legato tracks, otherwise I hear some spikes when the CPU can't process the audio fast enough.



I will try thanks. Hope my 3000mhz memory is not the issue. I'm working wtih a buffer of 256/512/1024. Never less.


----------



## Manaberry (May 13, 2020)

@Pando Just finished the test.

https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/27985072
Not sure if the memory is the problem. Maybe I should go for 4x32 instead of 8x16 to get the quad-channel?

To be honest, all look pretty damn good.


----------



## Pando (May 13, 2020)

Looks good, but what's interesting is that your multi-core memory performance is twice of what mine is (67.6 vs 36.5GB/s), and single core is about half compared to mine (14.2 vs 33.1GB/s). I don't know if getting a 4x32 arrangement will change that. The poor single-core memory reading might affect things though, maybe you can tweak that in BIOS?


----------



## Manaberry (May 13, 2020)

Maybe the dual-channel thing on your system offers you a better bandwidth? Also, having 18 cores did help with the multi-core score. Not sure what I should do in the bios in order to get better single-core performance. What kind of optimization have you done in the bios?


It doesn't make sense because I'm using VEP. The charge is spread across all cores.


----------



## Pando (May 13, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> Maybe the dual-channel thing on your system offers you a better bandwidth? Also, having 18 cores did help with the multi-core score. Not sure what I should do in the bios in order to get better single-core performance. What kind of optimization have you done in the bios?
> 
> It doesn't make sense because I'm using VEP. The charge is spread across all cores.



I enabled Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P) in BIOS, which might be a Gigabyte thing. I guess it matches the chipset timing to the type of memory being used, but I also vaguely remember that it enables dual channels.

I have a 6-core i7-8086K running at 5.1GHz, works well (never mind the graphics, I'm not gaming on it). Here my bench:


Gigabyte Z370 Aorus Gaming 7 Performance Results - UserBenchmark



18 cores is definitely insane if your DAW can use all of them. I hope you can optimize your memory, as that's probably part of the problem.


----------



## benenemy (Aug 6, 2021)

I'm curious to know, could it be a problem with CSS? Have you had this problem with other librairies?
Cuz I don't have half the system you have.... and I have the same problem with a Evo 1TB


----------



## colinyewest (May 14, 2022)

Did anyone ever get to the bottom of this? Seeing 100% peaks in Kontakt 6 causing drops despite system showing less than 50% disk usage...using all NVMe drives too on a pretty screamin build.


----------

